
Most interesting datasets/APIs? - LearnDataSci
What do you find to be the most interesting datasets&#x2F;APIs to work with? Which datasets&#x2F;APIs are you really interested in checking out but haven&#x27;t yet?
======
i336_
This is more a "spend the rest of the afternoon/evening/early morning getting
horribly distracted" list of lists of lists, but I found a lot of it quite
interesting, and I definitely have more ideas now than I had before I'd
skimmed it:

[http://reddit.com/r/datasets/top?t=all](http://reddit.com/r/datasets/top?t=all)

------
tomkwok
The first 10M items (comments and stories) on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10002791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10002791)

------
PaulHoule
[http://basekb.com/](http://basekb.com/)

